
Show HN: Facebook touts counterfeit NHL shop as “Suggested Post” in fans' feeds - DrScump
&quot;Suggested Post&quot; in my Facebook feed:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;hcsMbdK.jpg<p>Here is their front page; note that they clearly masquerade as the &quot;Official Online Store&quot;:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;jc7Z7lC.jpg<p>(The <i>actual</i> Official NHL shop is at shop.nhl.com<p>Note the similarities, then note the key differences in branding and copyright message content, and copyright date.)
======
DrScump
Clickable:

"Suggested Post" in my Facebook feed:

[http://i.imgur.com/hcsMbdK.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/hcsMbdK.jpg)

Main page:

[http://i.imgur.com/jc7Z7lC.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/jc7Z7lC.jpg)

